# Adding products to reviews section [paid]



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm willing to pay someone $50 (by PayPal) to whip through this year's ENnies nominees and add them all to the reviews system.  It'll involve looking up each, and entering details like pagecount, title, authors, and so on. Let me know if you have a spare hour or two to do this!


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Sep 22, 2015)

Would you be needing just the technical aspects, or are you wanting someone with access to the item in question to provide a review?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, sorry.  Should have closed this. It got done 3 weeks ago!


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Sep 22, 2015)

Curses!


----------

